# baby twin



## ken the chef (May 5, 2011)

having a bit of troubl getting the Shower disk holder of the baby.

I have removed the shower disk and removed the two hex keyed bols but the whole thing is solid.

I have had a word with Gaggia and they told me to give it a bit of a lever with a screwdriver; not a hope in hell of doing it that way. I have tried giving it a few light taps with a hammer. It will not budge.

can any one help.


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Be care full if using a screw driver as the holder is made of soft alloy (aluminium?) and can easily damage. In the past I have used a wood off cut and levered it off, brute force is what's needed!!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

easy way to do it and this is a tip for all gaggia users, i went to my local hardware shop with my shower disc screw and got a philips head bolt 1 inch long, screw this into the holding plate and no matter how hard it is stuck on it will always lift the fixed plate off without any damage.

mark

glenn please wiki this if you can. thanks


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have also squirted warm soapy water around there to try and get things moving.


----------



## ken the chef (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the matching screw idea, the simple solutions are some times overlooked.

By you screen name and location I might asume you are a service engineer for gaggia!!!! your thanks now stand at 1

Time to get to the hardwear shop.

While I am here does any one know where I can get the little plastic plug that fit into the filter cup holder to prevent the coffe decorating everything in sight.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, i worked for gaggia uk before philips took over gaggia and pulled out on us. now i do it part time and like to help people help themselves,

regards

mark


----------

